

Sweden indicts four from Pirate Bay - naish
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7219802.stm

======
anaphoric
As an American living in Sweden, I know a bit about their system. It's not
heavy on giving out jail terms. Nor should it be!

These guys are going to walk. And while perhaps they do make a dollar and a
penny off the ads, I doubt they are in it for the cash. They are probably
idealists and will continue to operate the site from somewhere because they
can.

Sweden is a place where "influence is not so influential". So don't be
surprised if they continue running it from Swedish soil. Gotta love this
country :-)

~~~
rms
>And while perhaps they do make a dollar and a penny off the ads, I doubt they
are in it for the cash.

While I sincerely respect their ideals and their idealism, the Pirate Bay guys
are making a fucking killing. The prosecution claims they make $4 million in
ad revenue a year. <http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-team-charged-080131/>

~~~
anaphoric
That may be true. But the thing I really love about Sweden, is that I am
guessing that these guys will pay at the 40% bracket and do it out of a sense
of obligation. And when they go out and celebrate their spoils, they will do
it with a love of society and not with a single instinct of snobbery or
vindictiveness.

Jantelagen!

------
mixmax
Even if the recording industry manages to shut down Pirate Bay in Sweden they
will just move their servers elsewhere. They have already demonstrated that
they are capable of doing this - last time they were raided by the police
their servers were up and running in other countries within 24 hours.

And even if they manage to shut down the Pirate Bay completely something else
will fill the gap within a month. Napster, Kazaa, e-mule, the list goes on...

Don't these people have anybody looking into new businees models? Their
current one seems to revolve around suing their customers, and in the long
term I somehow don't think that is a great strategy...

I don't necessarily agree that it is OK to steal copyrighted work, but seen
from a business perspective they are digging their own grave. The world
evolves, and industries that don't evolve with it will wither and eventually
die.

~~~
as
That's been said before, but the current industry got fat off the way things
were. You can bet they'll kick and scream before cutting off a pound of their
own flesh - no matter how clear the need.

~~~
mixmax
Yeah it has, the comment was not so much to try and say something new as it
was amazement at how a whole industry can so stubborn be walking right into
its grave.

It is just totally beyond comprehension.

~~~
ojbyrne
I'm reminded of the Niels Bohr quote (which I can't find now) about how
Quantum Physics overcame Newtonian Physics in academia - something to the
effect of "we waited till all those who believed in Newtonian Physics died."

Big companies are like that - nearly impervious to change. They won't change
-- they'll die. They're dying now.

------
imp
"The charges relate to 20 music files, nine film files and four computer game
files."

I'm confused. I thought that Sweden's laws made what they were doing legal.
But somehow 33 files were illegal?

